# My 'lil Brothers First Shark



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

So every year my family and good friends rent the cabins on board NAS-Pensacola. They are located almost due south of the lighthouse so when we walk down to the beach we are literally at the Pass. Good shark fishing waters.

We always do well shark fishing here and this is the first year my little brother came with us. His biggest fish ever, before last night, was a 30" redfish. 

Me, Robby Louhier, and my brother Chris set up on the beach around dusk with 3, 6/0 combos. We had mullet, bluefish, Spanish we caught earlier in the day and a ladyfish. We tried all four baits but bluefish was certainly the bait to use. We had several hard runs and everytime we gave Chris the rod in hopes he would get a solid hookup. Finally around 10:15 he got a huge run and a solid hookup.

I know this is long but I am trying to describe a 42 year old man fighting his first big fish and it was amazing. He fought her for about 45 minutes and finally got her close enough to tail rope and drag on the beach. She was certainly a pregnant female due to the girth of her belly. We got some quick pictures and then I walked her in the water and revived her. She swam away as strong as an ox so I am calling that a good, safe release.

Looking at Chris' face after all that was worth a million dollars. Thanks for reading and we are going back at it again tonight!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome! Thats good stuff!


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey, I always see the tail wrap thing for shark fisherman.

Just wondering what that's for. I assume it is for better control of the fish to bring them out of the water, but just wanted to get some clarification from someone who knows


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome story and great shark! what a great first shark the bar has been set really high. I hope you all catch more this week


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

gkram180 said:


> Hey, I always see the tail wrap thing for shark fisherman.
> 
> Just wondering what that's for. I assume it is for better control of the fish to bring them out of the water, but just wanted to get some clarification from someone who knows



The tail rope makes it much more safe to land the fish. If you try and just grab their tail with your hands, you risk getting whipped, torn up by their skin and possibly bitten. If you rope it, it gets you out of harms way.


----------



## gkram180 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

HappyHourHero- Very true. I don't like grabbing the tail and dragging anything over 4ft. Nobody in my group has ever been bitten and I want to keep it that way.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> HappyHourHero- Very true. I don't like grabbing the tail and dragging anything over 4ft. Nobody in my group has ever been bitten and I want to keep it that way.


i'm more worried about the ones 4ft and under. 

nice bull!

BUT... it looks like it has claspers, and at that size they would be small.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice job!!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice catch! That's a big jump up from a 30" red! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Good job Chris! Your Big bro should have just handed you a crack pipe. it's not as addicting as catching big sharks. Lets get out and fight some sharks soon!!!! UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugly 1 said:


> Good job Chris! Your Big bro should have just handed you a crack pipe. it's not as addicting as catching big sharks. Lets get out and fight some sharks soon!!!! UGLY


So true Don! I have never done drugs:whistling: but I wonder if shark fishing is more expensive than drugs?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Shark Fishing is addicting.:yes:

It is also true that size really matters.....:whistling:

No kidding. Good Job.:thumbup:


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

Great story! Congrats to your little brother! Cant wait to go one day myself!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great catch. Good job on the release too.




lowprofile said:


> i'm more worried about the ones 4ft and under.
> 
> nice bull!
> 
> BUT... it looks like it has claspers, and at that size they would be small.


Where do you see claspers in the photo? I just zoomed in on the photo and can't see anything resembling them.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Way to go!!! That's a very nice Bull!!!


----------

